# PC compatibility to Switch/New AC?



## Flare (Aug 13, 2018)

Since Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee will be compatible with Pokemon GO, does anyone else think/hope this will/won't be compatible with the New AC as well?

I'm tired of playing this game and only ever pop up just for the daily fortune cookies and events, which is stemming from the fact we can potentially see item transferring being available between the Switch and Pocket Camp, and I would definitely want to get the many things that look interesting to me to be usable in the new AC.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

I sure hope it does, because I agree. I’ve gotten kind of tired of the daily grind of playing it. Unless there’s an event I only check in to get the daily rewards and look at the fortune cookies.

If we could transfer our items into the switch version that would be pretty great!

So long as the switch version doesn’t have micro transactions. If they have those I’ll throw my phone across the room.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 14, 2018)

Nintendo said that Pocket Camp would connect to a mainline game when it was announced. I forgot about that until you posted. I thought it was supposed to be for the Switch, but I heard a guy talk about how ACPC's datamine suggests that it was originally supposed to be for New Leaf and just took too long, so they scrapped it. 

Here's his video, if you're interested in details: https://youtu.be/7T7lSACnlk8

I don't mind whether they connect the app to the future Switch game or not, depending on how they go about it. But just like how I'm probably not getting back into Pok?mon Go for the new Go Pikachu/Eevee, by the time the new Animal Crossing on Switch comes out, I'll probably be done with Pocket Camp and not bother using it for ACNX either.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 14, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I sure hope it does, because I agree. I’ve gotten kind of tired of the daily grind of playing it. Unless there’s an event I only check in to get the daily rewards and look at the fortune cookies.
> 
> If we could transfer our items into the switch version that would be pretty great!
> 
> So long as the switch version doesn’t have micro transactions. If they have those I’ll throw my phone across the room.



If we can transfer our items from PC to ACswitch it would kind of have auxillary microtransactions, since you could spend money in PC to then transfer to switch. That's why I'm kind of hoping they don't connect. I already feel pressured to spend money, and if I know the only way to get these items in the switch version is through purchasing in PC, I'd spend a lot more money and regret it. I hope they integrate these new items and amenities into Switch, but I want to get them in game, not transfer them over. If the app connects to the switch I hope it's not to transfer items, but I don't really see a point in anything else?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

ESkill said:


> If we can transfer our items from PC to ACswitch it would kind of have auxillary microtransactions, since you could spend money in PC to then transfer to switch. That's why I'm kind of hoping they don't connect. I already feel pressured to spend money, and if I know the only way to get these items in the switch version is through purchasing in PC, I'd spend a lot more money and regret it. I hope they integrate these new items and amenities into Switch, but I want to get them in game, not transfer them over. If the app connects to the switch I hope it's not to transfer items, but I don't really see a point in anything else?



I hadn't thought of that. That is true! In that case you're right and it probably would be better for all the items to be available in the switch version and obtainable through other means.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 15, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I hadn't thought of that. That is true! In that case you're right and it probably would be better for all the items to be available in the switch version and obtainable through other means.



Although if they kept them as fortune cookies and you could buy them in game for bells, like the Nintendo items in new leaf, but you could also transfer them over that'd be cool. I just know if I have to spend leaf tickets in the app to send stuff to the switch version I'd spend hundreds of dollars haha. It would be really cool if they both connected somehow, but I don't know how haha.


----------



## Garrett (Aug 15, 2018)

It would be nice if we could transfer our bells and our catalogue but who knows? 

Maybe our campsite could be used to fetch villagers if they're currently visiting as a replacement for the New Leaf campsite. 

I'd like to know as I'm also on the verge of abandoning the app.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Aug 15, 2018)

oh boy here we go ...(Note: I refer to Pocket Camp as "PC" because that makes things a bit quicker)

I thought about it before and it would make sense to have a little bit of a connection. I think after E3 there was an interview with Reggie where he officially admitted that PC is supposed to attract new players to the series. So it only makes sense that they go the same rout as Pokemon go and show the people who only ever played PC "look you can come over to this game now, it?s very simmilar". 

I don?t think they will let you transfer all the items. Howerver, I hope that the real AC-team takes inspiration and transfers most of the new items/ideas over to the next mainline game. I don?t play PC but I really like the new designs and concepts they added, so I would love to see those carry over in some way. Maybe not a litteral transfer of items but most of the sets also existing in the main game. PC is made by a different team mostly so we shouldnt exspect it to happen - although I think it?s likely they don?t want to alienate players who only know furniture/items from PC by leaving those out.

What seems most likely to me is a character-transfer simmilar to what we had when transitioning from Wild World to City Folk. If I?m not mistaken you could allow your mayor to move to your town in City Folk and I think you even carried over their catalogue. (Not too sure on that last point). I think it would make sense that you had the option to transfer your character from PC to the Switch game once and maybe even get their catalogue unlocked (as there are not too many items in PC). That would reward players of the app and create a connection for those who got into this franchise through PC. I would prefer if the newly introduced items were in the game too so you might have them unlocked in you catalogue as a reward for participating in all the events - while other players would need to find the items in-game first to unlock them. No one would be excluded even if they skipped PC and the people who put in all the work would get some kind of reward.

That said, I can?t imagine that you will be able to have a permanent connection between the app and the switch game. Surely it would be cool to get little notifications about birthdays, events and the like, but I feel the art styles are just going to be too different. PC is basically New Leaf running in an HD emulator, while I exspect the the Switch game to look somewhat simmilar to the Mario Kart 8 track and the Smash Ultimate stages (oh please!!). It would look strange to go from a very good looking Switch game back to (almost) New Leaf-graphics. 

That?s the conclusion I have arrived at for now, let?s hope whatever Nintendo decides to do will be awsome^^


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a very interesting thread, and I'm really glad you started a conversation about this Flare. The fact that Nintendo has stated (at one point) that Pocket Camp will connect to a future game in the series in some way has been my main drive for playing the game. When I first started, I thought Pocket Camp was cute and fun, but I also felt that it lacked the substance and the heart that the other games in the series have. While I did think that Nintendo did a good job at creating a fair and balanced "free to start" mobile game (at first...more on that later) I also didn't feel it was anywhere near as fun, immersive, or even therapeutic as the rest of the series, and that that includes Happy Home Designer. After about a month of playing Pocket Camp, I felt myself wanting to stop playing the game, but I decided to push forward knowing there could be a benefit or reward for doing so in the next full console version. Ultimately, I am glad that I pushed forward because as time went on, I did get more enjoyment out of Pocket Camp than I expected. Unfortunately, game mechanics were put into play (i.e. Leaf Ticket heavy items especially fortune cookies) that fully disrupted the balance and fairness of the game (in my opinion), as more and more content has been locked behind a real life pay wall. 

I've mostly ignored the fortune cookies and other LT heavy items that Pocket Camp has been throwing at us. I even stopped purchasing the small event bundles they offer as my own way of protesting the changes. I'm more than happy to support a game that I enjoy playing when and if I feel my hand isn't forced. As time moved forward, and more LT content is being added, I've really begun to worry about the potential connection to the next console version, and what it could possibly mean for that game. What if Nintendo adopts a similar style for the next major game? What if content for our new towns remain firmly locked behind a pay wall? What will that mean for trading? 

We don't have the ability to trade in Pocket Camp currently, and I believe the main reason this feature hasn't been added is to bleed more money out of players. What would be your motivation to spend real money on a dozen fortune cookies when you know you might be able to trade for those items? If our PC items could be transferred to our new towns, wouldn't it follow that we won't be able to trade items in the new game for the same reason? There are so many things to consider that I'm honestly not sure if I really want Pocket Camp to be connected to the next console version. Ultimately, I have no idea what is going to happen, but I would be very upset if the next console version incorporates micro transactions in the same way Pocket Camp has, especially considering we will have to pay $60 for the base game.


----------



## elce (Aug 16, 2018)

Wait, is the next AC game gonna be available for the 3DS?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Aug 16, 2018)

elce said:


> Wait, is the next AC game gonna be available for the 3DS?



Extremely unlikely. All AC games before were one-game per generation and the only reason we don?t have a wiiU version already is likely because the WiiU failed and Nintendo abandoned it rather quickly. 
The switch is perfect for an AC title because it combines home- and portable console. I would say it?s pretty much guaranteed that we see the next mainline game on Switch and that it?s announced relatively soon. I get that the cycle is a bit off because we technically skipped the Wii U, but I?m still exspecting AC-switch to come out next year and possibly be announced before this year ends. I don?t see a reason why they would generate attention with a mobile app and then let that die out by completely missing the release-window for the next game.(✿❛ ֊ ❛„)


----------



## ESkill (Aug 16, 2018)

I really don't think we have to worry about micro transactions in the switch game though, I don't see Nintendo incorporating that into the game. There will most likely be DLC in the form of amiibo, but I think thats as much as it'll be. Nintendo knows there's a big difference between mobile and console gaming and tailor the games to that. We've had a Fire Emblem mobile game that has micro transactions but they weren't implemented in future FE games. So even though Nintendo is getting really pushy with Leaf Tickets in Pocket Camp, I don't think it will affect any console games. Reggie even stated that Nintendo isn't opposed to loot boxes, as long as the items can be obtained in game from other methods. I think if they ever do incorporate micro transactions or Leaf Tickets in a console game, it would be to speed things up (like Cyrus), but it wouldn't have content locked behind it.


----------



## Burumun (Aug 17, 2018)

I misread OP's post and originally thought they were wondering if Pocket Camp would connect to Pok?mon: Let's Go!, and was wondering why the heck they would think that... Oops. 

The question is how they're going to connect it, seeing as someone already mentioned that they're planning to do so. In Pokemon, it makes sense: you catch Pok?mon on your phone, and if there's one you want to play with on the Switch, then you can just transfer it over. In AC, what exactly would there be to transfer? If anything, I think it would probably be like in the way you can connect HHD to ACNL since the WA update, that you get a one-time special bonus for having played PC, and that's about it. 

As for micro-transactions, they're just not really a thing with console games. The reason they're so pushy in mobile games like PC is because you get the basic game _for free_. It costs money to keep servers running (Arceus knows they really need to work on that), make all these updates and events they've been giving us, and even just make the game worth making in the first place - it took money to make, and they need to make money off of it. 
With console games, you have to purchase the full game upfront, so they don't need micro-transactions to make the game profitable. Sure, they can add extra content and charge for that (or for related Amiibos), but they don't need to do so to make up for production costs. 

Also, really, micro-transactions in a main AC game just sort of go against the spirit of it for me, seeing as that would mean, in the case of using premium currency to speed up certain processes, they would probably get rid of TT'ing, and that just seems wrong. Like, yeah, you're supposed to visit your AC town and relax, but if you don't have time to play on a regular basis, TT'ing is basically fine by them.


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 17, 2018)

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> Extremely unlikely. All AC games before were one-game per generation and the only reason we don?t have a wiiU version already is likely because the WiiU failed and Nintendo abandoned it rather quickly.
> The switch is perfect for an AC title because it combines home- and portable console. I would say it?s pretty much guaranteed that we see the next mainline game on Switch and that it?s announced relatively soon. I get that the cycle is a bit off because we technically skipped the Wii U, but I?m still exspecting AC-switch to come out next year and possibly be announced before this year ends. I don?t see a reason why they would generate attention with a mobile app and then let that die out by completely missing the release-window for the next game.(✿❛ ֊ ❛„)



actually..... amibo festival anyone?

anyway i think it would be cool to see PC conpadable with the next game, maybe you could transfer your bells between games and the post office/town hall could do that service and your items you transferred would arrive the next day..


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 19, 2018)

ESkill said:


> Reggie even stated that Nintendo isn't opposed to loot boxes, as long as the items can be obtained in game from other methods. I think if they ever do incorporate micro transactions or Leaf Tickets in a console game, it would be to speed things up (like Cyrus), but it wouldn't have content locked behind it.



I think that is an interesting statement from Reggie considering there is quite a lot of content that people are unable to earn in-game without Leaf Tickets in Pocket Camp. Unless he specifically was referring to loot boxes in console versions of the game. I truly hope you are right about them not having micro transactions in the next console version. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ESkill (Aug 19, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I think that is an interesting statement from Reggie considering there is quite a lot of content that people are unable to earn in-game without Leaf Tickets in Pocket Camp. Unless he specifically was referring to loot boxes in console versions of the game. I truly hope you are right about them not having micro transactions in the next console version. (fingers crossed)



Oops, I didn't specify but yes he was talking about console games. Although if Pocket Camp is any indication of what that mentality plays out as then it could still be bad for us. Because technically, nothing is locked behind a paywall. You *can* get fortune cookies with bells, and you don't need to spend Leaf Tickets on events. However, we all know you're not completing everything without spending money. Sure you can get a few fortune cookies with bells, but not enough to get the whole set. So in Nintendo's mind, because those items can (no matter how rarely) be bought with in game currency, then charging money for loot boxes is ok. 
Im really hoping Nintendo sees the outrage over loot boxes, the fiasco of Battlefront, EA, and Bungie and steers clear of loot boxes. And if they do put them in, keep to their word and offer them for in game currency too, and at better rates than PC. 
But all in all, I'm optimistic about the next console version. I really do think they'll keep micro transactions out, it would just be too alienating to have them in. But we also have to remember that if they didn't make money from micro transactions, then it wouldn't be a thing. We have to stay strong haha.


----------

